# is there such thing as an albino monitor



## sandfireackie (Jul 11, 2013)

there are lots of albino species but is there an albino monitor


----------



## NickGeee (Jul 11, 2013)

Other country's probably.. Not aus.


----------



## sandfireackie (Jul 11, 2013)

would be cool to see an albino mertens water monitor just swimming in the water


----------



## phatty (Jul 11, 2013)

i think there is one in snake bites tv


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 11, 2013)

There are several albino monitor species.


----------



## sandfireackie (Jul 11, 2013)

could you please tell me what they are


----------



## longqi (Jul 11, 2013)

not an albino
but possibly even nicer


----------



## MathewB (Jul 11, 2013)

longqi said:


> not an albino
> but possibly even nicer



Can we make it a thing were you aren't allowed to post pictures? You make me envious.


----------



## sandfireackie (Jul 11, 2013)

I found if you type in snakebytes tv albino monitors on google images it comes up with some amazing albino animals


----------



## Shotta (Jul 11, 2013)

i think there are albino nile monitors, savannah monitors and albino water monitors overseas correct me if im wrong

there out there  my bad link doesnt work


----------



## Pilchy (Jul 11, 2013)

its not albino but there is a leucistic kings rock monitor on this episode of snake bytes.
It appears at 9:57 if you cannot be bothered watching it from the start.
1000's of snakes and lizards : SnakeBytesTV - YouTube


----------



## longqi (Jul 11, 2013)

MathewB said:


> Can we make it a thing were you aren't allowed to post pictures? You make me envious.



varanus melinus for sale in Bali for $50
hehehehehehehe


----------



## 0bradl14 (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes there are albino species of monitor.


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 12, 2013)

longqi said:


> not an albino
> but possibly even nicer


I would call this a high yellow, very nice.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes there is


----------

